# Anyone know a safe natural udder wash to use?



## Free Range Mama (Dec 5, 2011)

I am milking a nigerian dwarf goat.  I don't want to pasteurize the milk and I don't want to use bleach or the equivilent if possible.  Has anyone heard of using apple cider vinegar or anythign else that will clean the goat nicely but not dry out her udder?
Thanks


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 5, 2011)

I just use unscented baby wipes.  They work really well.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 5, 2011)

How about just plain old hot soapy water?  Not so hot that you can't wash her.  But the same thing you would wash your hands with.  DO one wash to get the gunk off then rinse with a second clean fresh warm water.  Then dry.  You can carry a small pail of the soapy water and carry a baggie with the rinse towel.

You can use regular towels to do the work.  If you shave you should have no problems.  AND you could use a filter over your pail to prefilter the milk.  Milk the first squirt into a milk cup and throw it out.

Works for me.


----------



## Yashar (Dec 9, 2011)

I make my own. Cut a sturdy type paper towel in 1/2. Get a container with a lid that it will fit into. Put 2 1/2 cups of HOT water in  container. Then add 1/2 cup olive oil, 20 drops grapefruit seed extract, 8 drops each of t tree oil and lavender. Blend or braun. Put half roll in to soak up contents then flip to other side to finish soaking in. After the cardboard in the center soaks in enough oil it is easier to pull out. VOILA! After I use it on their udders I rub them from the base of their tale to their withers and rub in to help with dry skin or little critters.


----------



## happyvagabonds (Jun 15, 2012)

for udder wash, i have been using Dr. Bronners tea tree castile soap and microfiber towels. 

i use maybe 1/2 to 3/4 tsp soap to about 64 oz hot water. 

i took a 12x12 microfiber wash cloth (made by Peak, found 12 at Tractor Supply for $5), cut the sewn edges off then cut it into quarters.

before i go out to milk, i take the 3 cloths i used and hand-washed (with the tea tree castile soap) the day before and put them in a mug then cover them with water. i zap them in the microwave for a minute and a half (have tested the temperature with a digital thermometer and this gets to 160 degrees in *my* microwave) then drop 2 of the cloths into my udder wash bucket and hang the third one to dry to be used the next day. 

i take the dried cloth from the day before and add it to my milking basket.

when i am in the milking stall, after i have brushed her and swept the stanchion, i take 1 cloth and and wash her entire udder thoroughly... making sure to wipe the belly area in front of her udder and pay special attention to the area between her legs and her udder. the second cloth, i use one side for one teat, and the other side for the other teat, then will give her udder one more quick going over. then i take the dry cloth and gently pat each teat dry... again, one side for one teat, one side for the other. 

i milk 4-5 squirts from each teat into a black cup and inspect after each teat, looking for signs of blood or stringiness or just anything off. i also smell it.

when i am done milking, i use a homemade udder butter consisting of palmer's cocoa butter with vit E, some tea tree oil, grapefruit seed extract, lavender oil and lanolin oil. oh man, is this stuff nice for my hands! i put a super thin layer on her teats, making sure to run the tips of my fingers over the orifices. 

so far i have had no issues and her teats are beautiful and healthy looking.

just before i release her from the stanchion, i take the cloth that i used to dry her teats and soak it with the still warm soapy water, then take a few minutes to wash her face (get any dust out of her nostrils) and just walk around her washing away any dirty spots that i find. i also polish her horns with my hands that have excess udder butter on them.

edit: i used to use 3-5 paper towels a day (am a hardcore Viva fan, so that was getting expensive!) and still would find specks of dirt and dander in the milk foam when done. i have been using these same 4 cloths for a few weeks now and the absence of dirt/dander in the milk foam is very noticeable. i would say there is 80-90% less than what i saw with paper towel usage.


----------



## scalaway (Jul 2, 2012)

Eucalyptus oil (about 40-60 drops) in an average sized spray bottle with water.  I got my bottle from Sally's beauty supply.  It works great.  Cleans but doesn't dry .  I've also used a mixture from fir meadow (it's a concentrate..) called "DisInfect".. you mix about 60 drops to a quart of water.  Good stuff and smells good too .


----------



## gimpymom2goats (Jun 13, 2013)

I was told a few drops of lavender oil in a cup of water.  I was also told the same with tea tree oil  works as both are natural disinfectants that are not harmful.  We use my son's old bum cloths from his diaper times wet them with the lavender water mixture and it works I guess.  Who knows maybe it also helps with letting down the milk if it is calming in aromatherapy I'm thinking there is a good chance?  I've been doing pretty good since I started using it.  Either it's the lavender or maybe I'm just starting to get the knack of this milking thing!   Before the lavender water I was just using soapy water and a little alcohol mixed in.  I have to be very careful because any bad bacteria in my system could be potentially dangerous.  The hazards I endure.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 13, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> How about just plain old hot soapy water?  Not so hot that you can't wash her.  But the same thing you would wash your hands with.  DO one wash to get the gunk off then rinse with a second clean fresh warm water.  Then dry.  You can carry a small pail of the soapy water and carry a baggie with the rinse towel.
> 
> You can use regular towels to do the work.  If you shave you should have no problems.  AND you could use a filter over your pail to prefilter the milk.  Milk the first squirt into a milk cup and throw it out.
> 
> Works for me.


We use warm soapy water as well.


----------

